Ask HN: How long should you stay in a job? - symbolepro
======
CyberFonic
As long as you are feeling productive, challenged and appropriately
remunerated.

All going well 2-3 years in a job looks best on your CV. You really have to
ask yourself why you are jumping ship if you have been in a job for less than
a year. Maybe you didn't check out the potential employer sufficiently. Of
course, some hirers lie to you because they are desperate, but there are tells
for that.

I know it sounds harsh, but if you interview with a company and you have
concerns which are not suitably addressed, then it is better to not take the
job. Your gut feel is usually correct, even when you are logically arguing
that you need the job, etc.

